# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  ШБ 7.10.18

## Anton P.

Здравствуйте, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Враджендра Кумар прабху, поясните, пожалуйста, смысл данного стиха и комментария к нему.

_"Верховный Господь сказал: О великий святой, дорогой мой безгрешный Прахлада, не только твой отец, но двадцать одно поколение твоих предков избавились от всей скверны. Весь твой род очистился благодаря тому, что ты родился в нем.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: 
Слово трих-саптабхих значит «трижды семь». Человек может помнить лишь несколько поколений своих предков — вплоть до прадеда или прапрадеда, — однако Господь говорит, что по милости Махараджи Прахлады очистилось двадцать одно поколение его предков. Это означает, что данное благословение распространяется и на другие семьи. Сейчас мы родились в какой-то семье, а до этого мы рождались в других семьях. По милости Господа, вайшнав очищает не только свою нынешнюю семью, но и семьи, в которых он рождался раньше".
_

Что подразумевается под словом "очистились"? Они получают лучшую перспективу для личного духовного прогресса, либо же они получают один из пяти видов освобождения?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Шрила Прабхупада не объясняет, что это значит. В санскрите сазано "путах" - "очистил". Это значит, что предки оказались в лучшей ситуации. В чем именно это выражается? Возможны варианты в зависимости от их желаний.

----------


## Anton P.

Спасибо! :vanca calpa:

----------

